# SA 29/7: New PB on tape



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Working overtime on Saturday put me in a funk but learning a new way to tie a paternoster rig, of all things, got me pumped to get out there at first light. (Here's the rig, if you like.)

After last weekend's double header straight into the biggest possible waves on what is decidedly not a surf beach, I stared at the 6" break for a few minutes looking for sets until it got embarassing. Paddling out at first light with no incident be they waves or lure-takers, I got to the spot and sent my fancy knot-proof paternoster rig down after some old berley cockles (too much frost on my crumby pilchards for them to sink at that point).

Within a minute or two I was onto some nice king george whiting, and from then on they came in a steady stream. At a few points I was interrupted in my efforts to move them into the esky by another bloody whiting on the line! They were loving the cuttly, and the little circle hooks on the rig were making it nice and easy hooking and dehooking the fish.

A few whiting into this run, I notice a few jerks on the snapper line so I put some pressure on it and found a 45cm rugger that took a few moments to notice it was being wound in. Thought I had a Pt Jackson shark for a sec until it got rowdy. Brilliant!

Not long after I saw a stout Hobie pedalling my way and I was joined by Olddood. His company and mojo was much appreciated; a few more whiting in and this happened:






A new personal best at 65cm, caught on tape, and with a double hookup to boot 

There was a whiting or two afterwards, and the bite vanished a bit after 9 am. All up it came to 10 KGW and a nice pair of snapper.










I think I might've bagged on the whiting had I got the line back out quicker but all the same I was pretty stoked about the best session I've had since KI. Family dinner this week's going to be sensational


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Squidley the pics just keep getting better as does the fishing. Amazing how just watching fishing gets the adrenalin going. congratulations


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice net work there Squidley. I wish mine could be trained to jump through the hoop like that. You're carving it up at the moment.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

great report and well done


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Well done Squidley ! 



Zilch said:


> OldDood said:
> 
> 
> > No mention of any special rewards though. ;-)
> ...


Well I was 1/3rd right, one of the "3 Omega's" ;-) :lol: was out their.
Brilliant work, from all of you 8)

Steve


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Zilch said:


> the "3 Omega's"


_Nice._

It was good having one of them nearby to hear my reel buzzing for a change :twisted:

It was a very well trained snapper Ado, I think the hoop could've been on fire and it'd have still dived through.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Cracking fish there Chris! Great work.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice video. Defininately a well trained snapper. I reckon I'll be heading for a session on Sunday morning if the weathers ok


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Squidley rocks.

Next thing we'll see is you landing a GWS.

trev


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVXoJTsAAA7XgAAQYIEIqRCAP+3eoCAAVFT1GanlPUBoDQ9T9UIp5NQeoeoek0DaIEZOTUHWNDAwkWn1u9yYorCBqDQSU3OycYCvbig0R/QX0QVKnAV8Mpn3NlxusikNykoI2zRrTOEiT8XckU4UJBV6CU7A


----------



## Batron (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice vid. and thanks for the link will have to try that out. ;-)


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice work! Two favourite fish to eat, snaps and KGW.
Thanks for the link to the paternoster rig. Got online and had a look, got lost in the world of fishing on youtube afterwards including japanese chefs filleting eels etc, before coming back to the posting!


----------



## AlexHobie (Dec 12, 2011)

nice, straight into the net


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

Well done on the PB


----------

